# Pasta Casserole



## luckieazn87 (Apr 19, 2004)

hey, i have a question.  my family's azn, so we don't eat much casserole really.  but i made some like couple days ago, and the pasta on the top was a little hard and chewy, while the ones inside were nice and soft, is it supposed to be like that? or is there a way to prevent the pastas on the top from having that texture?


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 19, 2004)

You can cover the dish about 1/2 way through baking or add a layer of cheese to keep the top noodles from crunching up.


----------



## luckieazn87 (Apr 20, 2004)

o thanx!


----------

